# Okafor may have misplayed his hand



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> The list of teams that could assemble anything approaching $12million under the salary cap this summer is small. Plus, I'm not sure any team would choose to offer Okafor more than the Bobcats already have.
> 
> Based on NBA documents I've seen, only three teams could make such an offer this summer – Philadelphia, Washington and Memphis.
> 
> ...


http://www.charlotte.com/sports/story/670221.html

Looks like he'll come crawling back to Charlotte once he realizes he has no market.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

there's never been any question of Emeka getting the sort of deal he and his representation seem to expect.He would have been smart to have taken the deal he was offered last offseason because he's done nothing to prove he's worth more and he could have doubled his salary last year.I really doubt that he'll ever make back the six million he lost last year by refusing the extension.I guess if he played for the QO this year that would be another five million he'd lose from not signing...It's really hard for me to see how he could be foolish enough to risk that,especially since he's unlikely to make much more than what he's been offered.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I can live with the 12 million as long as he stays healthy. Let's just not hear anything else about a max deal


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If I were you guys, I'd try to get the best trade I could for him. I honestly don't think he's worth it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, he's not near good enough offensively to command all that IMO.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

The thing is if we want to compete anytime soon it has to be with Okafor because we don't have ANY other starting quality bigs.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well Okafor is a power forward,he's not big enough to play center.It'd be interesting to see what he could do if we actually had a real center


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

If Okafor was dealt, what would the Bobcats be looking for in return? Seems to me 1-3 is pretty well filled with capable players (Felton, Richardson, Wallace)...

Anything on the Bulls you'd take?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Trade him for Okur!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Okur,Ronnie Price and Utah's pick maybe


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Considering the contract Bogut just got, I don't think Emeka misplayed his hand...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3480697


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

sov82 said:


> Considering the contract Bogut just got, I don't think Emeka misplayed his hand...
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3480697


Bogut is better, and two years younger.

And the Bucks could throw some money at Bogut because they were just resigning him... the problem Okafor has is getting anything better from anyone else...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bogut has been better than Okafor.He may still get better unlike Emeka who has pretty much remained at the same level he was at when he came into the league.Also I don't care if Milwaukee wants to overpay Bogut or not.That's entirely their business.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Okafor is a tweener. He's too small to be a really good C either offensively or defensively. He needs to be a PF defender/rebounder on a team with an offensive force at C.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I wouldn't mind him in Memphis but not for that much money.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And it's still pretty clear he misplayed his hand. Perhaps Golden State or Philly would've signed him if Maggette and Brand went elsewhere, but you didn't hear anything about him until Brand signed. He was a second tier option for every team. Perhaps LA will overpay for him though.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I hope the Clippers don't get sucked in to overpaying because they lost Brand, he's simply not worth what he's asking for. He's worth maybe 10 million/yr, max. For a guy who tops out at 15/10/2.5 I'd say that's pretty fair.


----------

